# Kenosha, Portland, Floyd findings...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So just curious what people think about this stuff...

1. Kenosha WI
- Riots and looting
- An armed citizen protecting a business shot people after he tripped and was getting rushed by people.

2. Goes with Kenosha... Mr. Blake
- Is coming to light he fought out of the cops grips
- He was the instigator not the one who "broke up" the fight by dispatch call
- He didn't obey orders to not go into car
- He had an arrest warrant out on him
- He had priors where he resisted arrest and had weapons on him
- Priors for assault and other crimes

3. Portland and Oregon
- Well still rioting, fires and chaos
- The Gov set up a program to help "BLACK" people with rent or evictions...
- This is against federal LAW of discrimination and housing. Race, color, ethnic background are protected classes and you cant discriminate one over another....ie: you cant single out one group. Even if it is meant to be for the good. :bop:

4. George Floyd...
- The medical examiner came out and ruled the cause of death was FENTANYL overdose. The amount in his system would be considered enough to overdose.

All these are linked because we have just began to see RIOTS and what not. We need the goverment to do its job and step in. Or we will see what happened in Kenosha with the armed citizen play out even more so.

I am not for violence at all. But with the lack of the state, city goverments not stepping up or in to allow the police to do their jobs... you will see citizens take it into their own hands.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a clip from Louder with Crowder. He breaks down the shooting that took place last night in Kenosha with the protesters. This is the longest clip I have seen (i have seen it elsewhere not just this one). But it shows what happened.

I will delete what I stated about being "knocked down"... it looks more like he tripped. But still was rushed by people.

We need more to come out about this. I saw a clip where a "protester" had a severe wound to his arm (chunk missing). But it also was stated that the guy with the wound to the arm was also carrying a pistol. Dont know if he pointed it at the man with the AR or not. You see more things are coming to light about this that it wasn't just a "nut job" shooting at protesters. dont let the media lie to you. BTW.. watched CNN over lunch and Anderson Cooper was on saying... We still dont know why Mr. Blake was shot...and also was talking about "shooting at peaceful protesters".... watch the video clips from crowder. A guy swung a skate board at the man with the AR, another tried to kick him, more were rushing at him, and now the possibility that one of the guys shot was armed with a gun.... and Anderson Cooper cant report any of this??? Or the fact about Mr. blake that he is filmed getting away from officers while they tried to take him to the ground, that the dispatch call is getting reported that he was the reason for why the cops were called, the video evidence of the cops pulling on his shirt to keep him from getting into the vehicle, etc. I am sure the cops were not giving any commands at all oke: You can hear the people in the video screaming... get down... do what they say... etc. But yeah.. CNN can't report that.... uke:

Sorry when the media doesn't show the whole truth and are stoking violence it gets to me. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Warning Graphic....

https://twitter.com/BGOnTheScene/status ... 4654651392

Here is another video of what happened with the "shooting of protesters".

Also I got pictures of the guy that they stated had a "cell" phone who was shot...

Guess what.. .not a cell phone. The man I talked about with the hole in the arm. If too graphic to post I understand if taken down by moderators.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

the person doing the shooting is charged with 1st degree murder.

There is also a trend on twitter saying he shot/killed a man who was carrying a "bag" and not a molotav cocktail. So we need to see what happened or what the evidence is of that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298839097923063809
this twitter thread is a good one that shows a timeline of what happened with the shootings in Kenosha between protesters and the 17 year old...

and he works for the NYT... so finally a good report... I know... LOL

But it shows a time line of things and evidence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If the left says anything there is a greater chance it's a lie than being the truth. There is no credibility left. Remember the old story about the boy who cried wolf? He cried wolf wolf three times. The left cries wolf a hundred times and still they expect people to believe them. I don't think so. They have lied to us over and over and over. Not all Americans are stupid, give it up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Last night on Tucker the guy who put the T shirt on the first shooting victims head was on. He was a reporter from The Daily Caller...

Anyways he stated that the guy who was shot was arguing with the 17 year old... the 17 year old was running away with this guy in pursuit. He said he doesn't know what was said between them but the guy was chasing the kid. More and more evidence is playing out in this that it wasn't "random" or "not provoked". This is what is sad... if our elected officials dont let the police do their jobs and squash the unrest and riots, burning, looting... more stories like this will happen. The ANTIFA and BLM protesters that are aggressive and "in your face" will soon start to get "checked" or even worse. People are sick of it. Our elected officials are allowing this to go on too long.

Again I am all for peaceful protesting but once you throw something, spit, burn, threaten harm, spray paint, etc. it isn't peaceful anymore. You are committing a crime.... be it assault, terroristic threats, arson, etc. Then you need to be dealt with.

If you think the things are bad now... If Trump wins, the police officers with Floyd get off or lessor charges, this 17 year old gets lesser charges... etc. Things will explode unless our elected officials do something to squashing it right away!!! I know they can't predict a riot or looting. But after day 1.... let the police do there job and not "stand down" type order. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you think the things are bad now... If Trump wins, the police officers with Floyd get off or lessor charges, this 17 year old gets lesser charges... etc. Things will explode unless our elected officials do something to squashing it right away!!! I know they can't predict a riot or looting. But after day 1.... let the police do there job and not "stand down" type order. :bop:


 The problem is these people dont care about innocence they want anyone who opposed them to suffer physically and emotionally. Also sad is the fact that some, perhaps many politicians would sacrifice the innocent to avoid trouble from the guilty.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Also sad is the fact that some, perhaps many politicians would sacrifice the innocent to avoid trouble from the guilty.


This is a big issue. Also with letting people get away with certain acts. Look at the BLM protesters in DC. They marched down the street and DEMANDED people raise a fist with them. If people didn't they walked up to them and got in their face screaming. They did this to people that were eating outside. What this does is put a business owner in a bad situation. #1 the fear that their business could burn to the ground. #2 Their business gets trashed on social media #3 they get "deemed" racist on social media and people come after the business and them personally. That is if they stick up for the paying customer and just kick out the "peaceful" protesters.

What everyone is afraid of is the reprucussion of these people and what they do. They will call you "RACIST" and trash your whole world. Doesn't matter if you are a politician or a business owner. Or someone on the street. They find out who you are and will go to your work and try to get you fired!

I honestly hope that some lawyers look into this and help you sue for millions when people DOX you or out you. I think the first step was really what happened to CNN with the Covington kids. But we need more Tort Reform to help the average joe. Also if these people say they are BLM... you should go after that entity... same with ANTIFA.... and any of its backers.

lets put it this way..... If I was on a board of directors for youth sports... lets say basketball. There are 5 of us. We as a board hire someone as a coach. That coach does something wrong...ie: hit a kid or parent. The whole board can get sued. INDIVIDUALLY... so yep the "basketball youth" Association will get sued... 5 Individuals could get SUED... if associated with the School/City... School/city could get sued... etc. But right now if Mr/Mrs protester gets into your face... Dox's you on line.... slanders your business online.... you will have to hire 20 detectives to find them and try to sue them. The cause they say they are with will say... WE DONT KNOW THEM... and be free from any legal liability. See the issue and what needs to change.

Put it this way... Sorros funds lots of things and he would be pretty much "untouchable" for any of the actions that any group he funds does. That is the sad part. But those groups can destroy anyones lives.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/12 ... 5548739587

Look at the people who were shot...



> Joseph Rosenbaum, 36, was the first one killed. Video allegedly shows him chasing teen shooter & throwing something at him. Rosenbaum was a registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor.





> Anthony Huber, 26, was shot & killed in Kenosha, Wisc. at the BLM riot. He was filmed chasing down the armed teen and hitting him when he was on the ground with a skateboard. He has a criminal history that includes charges of battery & repeat domestic abuse. #KenoshaRiots





> The third who was shot (& survived) is Gaige Grosskreutz, 26. He's a member of the People's Revolution Movement. He was filmed chasing after the teen w/a pistol. He was shot at close-range in the upper arm. He has a criminal record that includes being intoxicated & armed w/a gun.


Again i dont mean to be villifiying the victims. But this shows you who they are and the what they did in the past. it will be somethings that will be looked at in court. Also there is video out of the first man shot and he was being aggressive all night.

Now the 17 year old shouldn't have been out and open carrying... by law he needed to be 18 i believe. So he shouldn't have been there also.

BTW... more is coming out about Mr. Blake... he was at the home of his accused sexual assault victim. I am not sure if that is 100% correct... but shows you he is far from innocent and isn't someone that the NBA should be hooking their wagon to for "justice".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

More about the incident in Kenosha with Mr. Blake...

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/of ... d=msedgntp



> Officials say Jacob Blake was tased twice before shooting, identify 2 other cops involved


So above is the title.... then later in the article it states this...



> It's still unclear why police decided to use a lethal weapon during an incident that began as a domestic situation, but authorities claim Blake had admitted he "had a knife in his possession" and that cops found one on the driver's side floorboard of his car.
> 
> Police responded to the scene that day after a woman reported that "her boyfriend was present and was not supposed to be on the premises," according to the Wisconsin DOJ. Cops then tried to take the suspect into custody, but he resisted arrest, walked away from them and tried to get back into his car, authorities said.


So it is "unclear" why deadly force was used... great journalism.... He was tazed twice and it didn't stop him, he resisted arrest, he said he had a weapon, he was going for the weapon that was in his vehicle on the drivers side... How can this journalist still have a job???


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Its easy to armchair quarterback these situations but officers don't have that luxury. They have a fraction of a second to make a decision based on their observation, Often which mean their life, someone else's life or that of the suspect. Would like to see a video game out there that puts the player in the position of the cop, giving them fractions of a second to make a decision or possibly be killed. I doubt many people would do well.

And if I were a cop or even a citizen that had to shoot someone I would immediately file a civil suit against them for causing undue emotional distress. 
.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota... you are correct 100%.

But what i dont get is the out cry for this guy. This is showing how it wasn't the police that were the issue at all. They tried non-leathal... didn't work. They gave orders... he didn't comply. The man was going in the area of a weapon (so it seems at this moment). The man was at a place where he shouldn't have been (so far as it seems by the dispatchers call).... the man had an arrest warrant out on him. So how is this "racist" or on the police. All evidence points to the man forced the police into doing this with his actions.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

If all I ever had was the video that is being shown over and over, I would say it looks really bad for the police. But, there must have been something that cause this officer to open fire as he did. If I had to guess what happened and we all know what assumptions are worth, I would assume the man got into the car to retrieve the knife, grabbed it and was in the process of turning towards the officer with knife in hand.

I think, and still another guess on my part, the officer is trained to keep shooting until the threat is neutralized. The knife probable ended up on the driver side floorboard when the man dropped it after being shot. Pure speculation on my part and unfortunately, since there were no body cams it will now be a he said she said type of report that will not satisfy anyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Boom


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ha


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

These are too funny not to share


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

With all due respect these photos are really in bad taste considering the seriousness of the situation. Personally didn't find them funny at all. Different strokes I guess...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kamila Harris came out and stated that Mr. Blake is a "hero"....

This is the same Kamila Harris who:

1. Attacked Judge Kavanaugh relentlessly about sexual assault.
2. Stated she believed Biden accusers of his "sexual" assaults or advances. (now silent on this)
3. Stated "we must believe all victims" with regaurds to sexual assaults.

So lets give the facts about Mr. Blake her "hero"...

1. He has/had a warrant out of him for sexual assault.
2. He stole the victims car/keys
3. He was at the home of the victim when the incident took place
4. The victim was the one who called the police because Mr. Blake wasn't supposed to be near her.

So what has changed in her mind about sexual assault and its victims???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thepostmillennial.com/kenosha-o ... ent-review

The police officers involved in the Shooting in Kenosha were found no wrong doing.

And Kenosha burned because of this.

Just bringing this all back up because of what is happening now in MN and other areas.

Lets put it this way.... look at the people BLM are holding up as myrtars.....

1. Mr. Blake in Kenosha.... he went into a womans home and raped her then came back later and was violating a restraining order.... that is why the cops showed up. Then he didn't listen to commands and was shot.

2. Mr. Wright in Brooklyn Center..... He had a warrant out for his arrest because he held a woman at gun point and choked her...and robbed her. He then didn't listen to commands and tried to flee and got shot.

Just stating facts. Yes these people should have never been shot. But look at the actions they did. They are not 100% innocent. The officer in the Brooklyn Park shooting will get charged and sentenced to some sort of manslaughter charge. Just let it play out.... but also the people's actions triggered all of this. It isn't "gunning" down blacks. They did something to get guns pulled on them. Now if you want a true myrtar it is the National Gaurdsman who was pepper sprayed the other week. We are still waiting for more facts to come out. But that is the guy you hold up. He pulled over...even though it was about a half mile or so from when the lights were put on for him, he had his hands out the window.... the only thing he didn't do was get out of the car when he was ordered.... He is the guy you should hold up and say... see police training. :bop:


----------

